# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Fujairah (Φουτζέιρα)

## Παναγιώτης

Ένα λιμάνι στον Κόλπο του Ομάν, λιγο νοτιοότερα από το στενό του Ορμούζ, (25°10'Β., 56°20'Α.). 

Γνωστό για τη ράδα του ιδιάιτερα στος ναυτικούς των γκαζάδικων.

Το λιμάνι:
mainberth.jpg

Και η ράδα ή μάλον οι ράδες μια και είναι διαφορετική ανάλογα με το βαπόρι:
117.jpg
Πηγή εικόνων: http://www.fujairahport.ae/

----------


## mastropanagos

Μια αναπτυσομενη πολη η Fujairah που τεινει να μοιασει στη πολη στη πολη του Dubai με ολα αυτα τα καινουργια κτιρια που χτιζονται..το λιμανι της καλειται ως "κεντρο" των βαποριων (συνηθως γκαζαδικων) με αρκετες ραδες και πολλες δραστηριοτητες (stores,bunkering,sts operation,slops) καθως και πολλοι ναυτικοι μπαρκαρουν και ξεμπαρκαρουν απο εκει,δεν θα πετυχεις ναυτικο που εχει δουλεψει σε γκαζαδικα και να μην εχει περασει απο Fujairah..Και εγω απο εκει μπαρκαρα..οριστε και μια φωτο με το λιμανι της Fujairah που απεικονιζονται γερανογεφυρες φορτωσης-εκφορτωσης εμπορευματοκιβωτιων(container)..!!!
DSC00021 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχουμε χάρη στον Μαστρο Πανάγο και μια είκόνα του λιμανιού.
Είναι αυτοί οι γερανοί που φαίνονται στο χάρτη αριστερά από τα γράμματα Port of Fujairah και είναι 100 δυναμικότητας 100 τόνων σύμφωνα με το χάρτη...

Έξω έχει πουθενά να πάς όπως στα άλλα εμιράτα ή απαγορέυεται να πιείς κ.λπ. και το μόνο που μπορέις να κάνεις είναι ψώνια όπως πχ στ Σαυδική Αραβία;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Έχουμε χάρη στον Μαστρο Πανάγο και μια είκόνα του λιμανιού.
> Είναι αυτοί που φαίνονται στο χάρτη αριστερά από τα γράμματα Port of Fujairah και είναι 100 δυναμικότητας 100 τόνων σύμφωνα με το χάρτη...
> 
> Έξω έχει πουθενά να πάς όπως στα άλλα εμιράτα ή απαγορέυεται να πιείς κ.λπ. και το μόνο που μπορέις να κάνεις είναι ψώνια όπως πχ στ Σαυδική Αραβία;


Η Fujairah ειναι μια αναπτυσσομενη πολη,μου εκαναν μεγαλη εντυπωση τα καινουργια κτιρια που χτιζονται και τεινουν να γινουν σε μορφη οπως στο Dubai..Οτι ισχυει στο Dubai ισχυει και για τη Fujairah οσο αναφορα τις εξοδους..Δηλαδη διαθετει μερικα μπαρ να πας να πιεις αλλα τα περισσοτερα ειναι μεσα στα ξενοδοχεια,καθε ξενοδοχειο και ενα μπαρ μεσα..Απο αγορα εχει αρκετα καλη χωρις βεβαια να εχει τα μεγαλα εμπορικα κεντρα του Dubai,εχει κατι υποδιεστερο αλλα εξισου καλο..!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κάτι γίνεται δηλαδή γιατί παλιότερα δεν ήταν έτσι και έπρεπε να πας στο Ντουμπάι και για καμια βόλτα αλλα και για ψώνια...



> αυτο ειναι στο Ντουμπαι και υπαρχουν πολλα για να ξεσκασεις εκει.
> Γκαζαδικα που συνηθως ειναι στην ραδα της Φουτζαιρα βαζουν λατντζες και ο κοσμος παει μια βολτα μεχρι την πολη αφου στην Φουτντζαιρα παραειναι νεκρα.
> 
> δεν αρεσει σε πολλους ως εικονα αλλα οι φαν των ηλεκρονικων συσκευων θα το λατρεψουν.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Κάτι γίνεται δηλαδή γιατί παλιότερα δεν ήταν έτσι και έπρεπε να πας στο Ντουμπάι και για καμια βόλτα αλλα και για ψώνια...


Απο οσο μπορεσα να δω,χτιζονται πολλα καινουργια κτιρια και γενικα αναπτυσσεται πολυ η πολη της Fujairah..!!Κατι το οποιο μας το ανεφερε και ο πρακτορας εκει..!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Φαίνεται ότι θέλουν ν α το κάνουν ναυτιλιακό σταυροδρόμι κάτι σαν τη Σιγκαπούρη του Περσικού. Έτσι εξηγείται ότι οι περισσότερες θέσεις στη ράδα είναι για βαπόρια που θέλουν να ποάρουν πετρέλαια, στόρια κ.λπ.
Και από ότι είπε ο μαστρο Πανάγος σιγά σιγά έχει κάτι να κάνεις αν βγεις για λίγοα από το βαπόρι.
Οι ντόπιοι και οι αρχές τι λένε; Είναι εξυπηρετικοί; Με τις αρχές βγάζεις εύκολα άκρη;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Φαίνεται ότι θέλουν ν α το κάνουν ναυτιλιακό σταυροδρόμι κάτι σαν τη Σιγκαπούρη του Περσικού. Έτσι εξηγείται ότι οι περισσότερες θέσεις στη ράδα είναι για βαπόρια που θέλουν να ποάρουν πετρέλαια, στόρια κ.λπ.
> Και από ότι είπε ο μαστρο Πανάγος σιγά σιγά έχει κάτι να κάνεις αν βγεις για λίγοα από το βαπόρι.
> Οι ντόπιοι και οι αρχές τι λένε; Είναι εξυπηρετικοί; Με τις αρχές βγάζεις εύκολα άκρη;


Οι ντοπιοι ειναι εξυπηρετικοι απλα ειναι λιγο απομακροι σε οτι τους ξενιζει στους υπολοιπους ανθρωπους..Το μεγαλο αγκαθι ειναι οι αρχες,καθως σε περνανε απο παρα πολλους ελεγχους,σου ψαχνουν τα παντα και ειναι παρα πολλοι αυστηροι μαζι σου και εχουν ενα υφος λες και εχουμε κανει κατι,εμενα προσωπικα αυτο με πειραξε,οπως με πειραξε και το ανοιγμα βαλιτσων που κανουν και μαλιστα εμενα μου το εκαναν 3 φορες..!!Αυτο ειναι λιγο ζορι σε αυτη τη πολη..!!Αν και στο Dubai δεν ηταν τοσο αυστηρα τα πραγματα,ισως στη Fujairah γινοταν αυτο λογω του λιμανιων και το μεγαλο ποσοστο βαποριων και ναυτικων..!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν πρέπει να έχει σχέση ποσα καράβια και κατ' επέκταση ναυτικοί πάνε στο λιμάνι αλλά η νοοτροπία του κράτους που την περνάει και στο λαό.
Και στα λιμάνια της Σαουδικής Αραβίας (όπως το Νταμάμ εκέι κοντά) πηγαίνανε λιγότερα βαπόρια αλλά σε ψάχνουν απίστευτα μήπως φέρνεις ποτά και αν κάποιος ναυτικός είχε κανά σταυρόλεξο για να περνά η ώρα του στο ταξίδι (ή το έστελνε η οικογένεια για άλλον) και είχε καμία με μαγιώ στο εξώφυλλο (δεν μιλάμε για ξεβράκωτες αλλά αυτές που έχουν κάποια σταυρόλεξα) το έσκιζαν! Στα Εμιράτα (Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα) ήταν πάντα πιο ανεκτικοί με τους ξένους και ποιό ανοιχτόμυαλοι, όπως και στο Ιράν πριν το Χομεϊνί.
 Εδώ από ότι φαίνεται είναι κάπου στη μέση θέλουν τη ναυτιλία αλλά ίσως να φοβούνται μην "ξυπνήσουν" και οι δικοί τους.
Αλήθεια γιατί έψαχναν για ποτά και ότι μπορέι να "διαφθείρει" ή για όπλα, εκρηκτικά κ.λπ.;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Δεν πρέπει να έχει σχέση ποσα καράβια και κατ' επέκταση ναυτικοί πάνε στο λιμάνι αλλά η νοοτροπία του κράτους που την περνάει και στο λαό.
> Και στα λιμάνια της Σαουδικής Αραβίας (όπως το Νταμάμ εκέι κοντά) πηγαίνανε λιγότερα βαπόρια αλλά σε ψάχνουν απίστευτα μήπως φέρνεις ποτά και αν κάποιος ναυτικός είχε κανά σταυρόλεξο για να περνά η ώρα του στο ταξίδι (ή το έστελνε η οικογένεια για άλλον) και είχε καμία με μαγιώ στο εξώφυλλο (δεν μιλάμε για ξεβράκωτες αλλά αυτές που έχουν κάποια σταυρόλεξα) το έσκιζαν! Στα Εμιράτα (Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα) ήταν πάντα πιο ανεκτικοί με τους ξένους και ποιό ανοιχτόμυαλοι, όπως και στο Ιράν πριν το Χομεϊνί.
> Εδώ από ότι φαίνεται είναι κάπου στη μέση θέλουν τη ναυτιλία αλλά ίσως να φοβούνται μην "ξυπνήσουν" και οι δικοί τους.
> Αλήθεια γιατί έψαχναν για ποτά και ότι μπορέι να "διαφθείρει" ή για όπλα, εκρηκτικά κ.λπ.;


Εψαχναν για οπλα,εκρηκτικα,περιοδικα πορνογραφικου περιεχομενου,μεχρι και τον υπολογιστη μου εψαξαν μηπως εχω κανενα βιντεο η ταινια τετοιου ειδους,και φυσικα και για ποτα..!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κλασσικά πράγματα στα μέρη αυτά και μπορέι να μπλέξεις για το τίποτα, τουλαχιστον αφήνουν μπαράκια και τα ξενοδοχεία. Κυκλοφορούν Ευρωπαίοι ή μόνο περαστικοί ναυτικοί και αεροσυνοδοί στα ξενοδοχεία;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Κλασσικά πράγματα στα μέρη αυτά και μπορέι να μπλέξεις για το τίποτα, τουλαχιστον αφήνουν μπαράκια και τα ξενοδοχεία. Κυκλοφορούν Ευρωπαίοι ή μόνο περαστικοί ναυτικοί και αεροσυνοδοί στα ξενοδοχεία;


Στη Fujairah απο ευρωπαιους ειχα συναντησει μονο ναυτικους,στο Dubai ομως ειχε τουρισμο απο Ευρωπαιους..!!

----------


## tankerman

Η Fujairah ειναι απο τα χειροτερα μερη που θα μπορουσε κανεις να ξεμπαρκαρει ή να μπαρκαρει. Οι αρχες (taliban) σε ολο τους το μεγαλειο κελεμπιες, μουσια, σαγιοναρα στο ποδι με χωμα αναμεσα στα δαχτυλα και υφος 100 καρδιναλιων. Ετυχε μια μερα να μου βρουν στις αποσκευες το εικονισματακι του Αγιου Νικολαου που παντα κουβαλω μαζι μου στα μπαρκα και με κρατησαν 4 ωρες στο τελωνειο χωρις να μου επιτρεπουν να παω ουτε στην τουαλετα. Ο Κοσμος ειναι ακομα στον μεσαιωνα (κριμα τα λευτα τους και τα πετρελαια τους) απο τοτε αποφευγω να ξεμπαρκαρω απο εκει,αλλα και να μπαρκαρω καθως οι οδηγοι που σε πανε απο το dubai στην fujairah την εχουν δει ραλιστες και κινδινευεις να σκοτωθεις ,4 συναδερφοι στην εταιρια που ημουν εχουν γινει μακαριτες εκει απο τους ινδους οδηγους.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Η Fujairah ειναι απο τα χειροτερα μερη που θα μπορουσε κανεις να ξεμπαρκαρει ή να μπαρκαρει. Οι αρχες (taliban) σε ολο τους το μεγαλειο κελεμπιες, μουσια, σαγιοναρα στο ποδι με χωμα αναμεσα στα δαχτυλα και υφος 100 καρδιναλιων. Ετυχε μια μερα να μου βρουν στις αποσκευες το εικονισματακι του Αγιου Νικολαου που παντα κουβαλω μαζι μου στα μπαρκα και με κρατησαν 4 ωρες στο τελωνειο χωρις να μου επιτρεπουν να παω ουτε στην τουαλετα. Ο Κοσμος ειναι ακομα στον μεσαιωνα (κριμα τα λευτα τους και τα πετρελαια τους) απο τοτε αποφευγω να ξεμπαρκαρω απο εκει,αλλα και να μπαρκαρω καθως οι οδηγοι που σε πανε απο το dubai στην fujairah την εχουν δει ραλιστες και κινδινευεις να σκοτωθεις ,4 συναδερφοι στην εταιρια που ημουν εχουν γινει μακαριτες εκει απο τους ινδους οδηγους.


Μιας και προερχομαστε απο την ιδια εταιρια,εχω ακουσει για τους συναδελφους,αλλα και εχω και εγω ο ιδιος προσωπικη εμπειρια οταν μπαρκαρα απο fujairah..Ο οδηγος ηταν ξαγρυπνος ολο το βραδυ με κατι ματια κατακοκκινα και στο δρομο απο dubai για fujairah εκανε οχταρια στο δρομο,παλι καλα ο πρωτος που ηταν μαζι μας τον εβαλε να κανει συχνες στασεις να πιει 10 καφεδες για να φτασουμε σωοι και του μιλαγε συνεχεια να μην κοιμηθει..!!Και ολα τα υπολοιπα πολυ σωστα που αναφερες..!!

----------


## Morgan

πανω απο 2 μηνες ραδα στη φουτζαιρα... και το ΚΕΠ να συμπληρωνεται μεσω VHF  στην βαρδια (4-8 πρωι να ξεκουραζεται και ο γραμματικος) μαζι με αλλα παιδια σε διπλανα βαπορακια (λεμε τωρα, βαπορακια)...

----------


## mastropanagos

> και το ΚΕΠ να συμπληρωνεται μεσω VHF  στην βαρδια .


Τι μου θυμισες τωρα..!ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ..!!

----------


## Morgan

τι να σου πρωτο θυμησω να λες...

βαρδυα  4-8, που και που ξενες φωνες στο vhf , φωτα στην αγκυρα και ο πιπινος πιο πολυ ωρα κατω στην καμπινα του παρα πανω..παρεα... 

αυτες οι ωρες δεν ξεχνιουνται - αγκαλια με το κεπ , το ακουστικο του ασυρματου και καρεκλιτσα .. αγωνια αν θα βρεθει κανεις να βοηθησει , αν εχει λυσει την ασκηση (''μα τι ζηταει παλι εδω η μαλακ^%ια??'' ...ραδιοφωνακι και η φωνη του ιμαμη κατα τις 6 το πρωι, λογια απο το κορανι...ξημερωμα και ομιχλη.

ο μπαρμπας , πρωι πρωι με ορεξη για κουβεντα...πηγε 8? παω να φαω πρωινο με τον μαγειρα...  :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> τι να σου πρωτο θυμησω να λες...
> 
> βαρδυα  4-8, που και που ξενες φωνες στο vhf , φωτα στην αγκυρα και ο πιπινος πιο πολυ ωρα κατω στην καμπινα του παρα πανω..παρεα... 
> 
> αυτες οι ωρες δεν ξεχνιουνται - αγκαλια με το κεπ , το ακουστικο του ασυρματου και καρεκλιτσα .. αγωνια αν θα βρεθει κανεις να βοηθησει , αν εχει λυσει την ασκηση (''μα τι ζηταει παλι εδω η μαλακ^%ια??'' ...ραδιοφωνακι και η φωνη του ιμαμη κατα τις 6 το πρωι, λογια απο το κορανι...ξημερωμα και ομιχλη.
> 
> ο μπαρμπας , πρωι πρωι με ορεξη για κουβεντα...πηγε 8? παω να φαω πρωινο με τον μαγειρα...


Και η κλασσικη ατακα στα VHF "καμπαγιαν,πασοκ?"..Τα πιπινια..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

> Και η κλασσικη ατακα στα VHF "καμπαγιαν,πασοκ?"..Τα πιπινια..!!


nai thn dikh mas thn ksexases?? " Pame 69?? " xaxaxxa
gia na mhn poume kai ta mpinelikia....

----------


## mastropanagos

> nai thn dikh mas thn ksexases?? " Pame 69?? " xaxaxxa
> gia na mhn poume kai ta mpinelikia....


Κλασσικη ατακα,σε κλασσικο καναλι..χαχαχαχαχαχαχα..!!Απιστευτες στιγμες στη γεφυρα..!!Οπως και το αλλο,"κανενας Ελληνας ακουει??"

----------


## Morgan

kanas dokimos apo kefalonia akouei ?....??? 

kai latzoula (Shark 8) gia Fujairah ..hilton meshmeriano buffe by the sea... h' ambassador hotel gia pota

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για όσους δεν κταάλλαβαν ή κατάλαβαν λάθος (και πριν αρχίσουν οι διαμαρτυρίες "τι είναι αυτά που γράφουνε διαβάζουν και παιδιά" :Very Happy: )

Πιππίνια, πιππίνοι: οι Φιλιππινέζοι

πάμε 69:συνεχίζουμε την κουβέντα στο κανάλι 69 του VHF, που είναι ελεύθερο στην περιοχή και δεν χρησιμοποείται από ακτοφυλακή, VTS, πιλότους κ.λπ.

κανένας Έλληνας ακούει;, κανένας δόκιμος από Κεφαλλονιά ακούει; : Αναζήτηση στο κανάλι 16 του VHF , (που το ακούνε πάντα τα πλοία αφού εκέι εκπέμποναται τα σήματα κινδύνου, οι προειδοποιήσεις SECURITE, γίνεται η πρώτη επαφή προκεμένου να επικοινωνήσουν δύο πλοία κ.λπ.) για κανένα Έλληνε εκέι γύρω (μεγάλη πιθανότητα στις μεγάλες ράδες σαν της Φουτζέιρα) για να πουν μια κουβέντα ή στη δεύτερη περίπτωση για έλληνα και συμφοιτητή για συζήτηση περι του ΚΕΠ (το βιβλιαράκι εκπάιδευσης που συμπληρώνουν οι δόκιμοι αξιωματικοί ΕΝ)

καμπαγιαν,πασοκ? : κάτι αντίστοιχο στα φιλιππινέζικα

----------


## mastropanagos

> καμπαγιαν,πασοκ? : κάτι αντίστοιχο στα φιλιππινέζικα


Σημαινει στα φιλιππινεζικα "πατριωτη ακους?"..

----------


## Morgan

re ti 8ymh8hkame pali... kalhmera se olous

----------


## mastropanagos

> re ti 8ymh8hkame pali... kalhmera se olous


Μorgan μηπως θυμασαι οταν θελουν να δειξουν κατι τα πιπινια,τι κανουν???:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Morgan

xaxaaxxxaaxxaaxxaxa

axxaxaaxaxxaxaxxa

pws na to perigrapsw ayto re mastora?

----------


## mastropanagos

> xaxaaxxxaaxxaaxxaxa
> 
> axxaxaaxaxxaxaxxa
> 
> pws na to perigrapsw ayto re mastora?


Ελα ντε,δεν μπορουμε να το εξηγησουμε γραφοντας,τους ειχα ριξει δουλεμα ομως με αυτο,δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις..Τι θυμηθηκαμε παλι..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δηλαδη διαθετει μερικα μπαρ να πας να πιεις αλλα τα περισσοτερα ειναι μεσα στα ξενοδοχεια,καθε ξενοδοχειο και ενα μπαρ μεσα..





> kai latzoula (Shark 8) gia Fujairah ..hilton meshmeriano buffe by the sea... h' ambassador hotel gia pota


Δηλαδή αν βγέι κάποιος από το βαπόρι η  καλύτερη ιδέα για έξοδο είναι κάποιο ξενοδοχείο...
Το Hilton έχει και εστιατόριο δίπλα στη θάλασσα που το ονομάζει Sailor's
sailors_img.jpg
SHJHITW_Hilton_Fujairah_dining_sailors.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.hiltonworldresorts.com/Re....html#Fujairah

Τα μπαρ των ξενοδοχείων κλέινουν νωρίς και από ότι κατάλαβααπό ευρωπαίους μόνο ναυτικοί κυκλοφορούν και φαντάζομαι τίποτα αεροσυνοδοί μια κια δεν έχει τουρισμό στη Φουτζέιρα. Οπότε οι σκηνλες της δεύτυερης φωτογραφίας μάλλον είναι μόνο στις διαφημήσεις :Wink: 
*Zorba Bar & Lounge.jpg*

Siji Pool Bar.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.aldiarsijihotel.com/index.asp?ch=00

----------


## Morgan

To antitheto..
Sta bars twn ksenodoxeiwn safws vriskeis naytikous alla yparxoun polloi ksenoi , aggloi/egglezes, aystraloi/les, neo zhlandoi/des alla kai indoi..ktl ktl pou ergazontai sthn gyrw perioxh kai pernane tis wres tous sta hotels-bars. Ennpeite, rwsides , polwnes…mpla mpla mpla…
Ta bars ayta kleinoun sxetika nrwis alla oxi toso west na se xalasei mias kai akoma kai an meneis sto ksenodoxeio (px ksemparko) tha vgeis nwris gia na diaskedaseis.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κατάλαβα. Είχα λάθος εντύπωση...:-( 
Οπότε έχεις κάπου να πας εκτός από την αγορά ...και είναι και χλιδάτα

----------


## mastropanagos

> Κατάλαβα. Είχα λάθος εντύπωση...:-( 
> Οπότε έχεις κάπου να πας εκτός από την αγορά ...και είναι και χλιδάτα


Το ειπα και θα το ξαναπω,Ελλαδα και παλι Ελλαδα,και ας την βριζουμε..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σίγουρα θα σου αρέσει η Ελλάδα αφού είναι το ...Home Port. 
ΚΑι τώρα πια δεν σου αρέσει χωρίς να ε΄χεις δει κάτι άλλο, αλλά έχοντας γνωρόισει άλλα μέρη...
Πιο παλιά στις μεγάλες ράδες σαν της Φουτζέιρα (για να γυρ΄σουμε και στο θέμα) οι ναυτικοί μόλις νετάριζαν κοιτούσαν να δουν καμια ελληνικέη σημαία σε να άλμπουρο και ένιωθαν κοντά στην πατρίδα...
Σημασία έχει πάντως χλιδάτα ή όχι, να έχει κάτι να πας αν βγεις από το βαπόρι, κι ευτυχώς από ότι φάινεται έχει γιατί σε άλλες αραβικές χώρες απαγορέυεται να πιείς ούτε στα ξενοδοχεία. Αλήθεια έχει τύχει κανένας στη Φουτζέιρα σε ραμαζάνι; Πως είναι νορμαλ ή δεν δουλέυει κανένας και περιμένουν το βράδυ για να φάνε;

----------


## Morgan

nai exw tyxei egw an kai pane polla xronia apo tote..san ksenos den to katalavaineis eidika sthn rada kaiotan einai na vgeis eksw to vrady h meshmeri.
alla kai otan eisai se limania + kaneis operations se xwra me ramazani... den vlepeis kai kammia diafora.

----------


## Morgan

http://www.fujairahport.ae/pdf/pfinal.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει ενδιαφέρον...
Από ότι κατάλαβα είναι παρόμοιο καθεστώς με τα υπόλοιπα εμιράτα λίγο πίσω ακόμα ως προς τη συμεπριφορά στους ξένους και επιβιώνει ακόμα ο γνωστός τύπος κελεμπία, γυαλί ρέιμπαν, ρόλεξ, σαγινάρα και "κάνω ότι γουστάρω. Αλλά αφού δεν σταματάνε όταν έχει ραμαζάνι ή όταν έχει προσευχεή όπως αλλού, μπορέις να δουλε΄ψεις ίσως κάποια στιγμή γίνουν σαν τα υπόλοιπα Εμιράτα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πέτυχα (στο http://www.news.navy.mil/search/disp...story_id=13475 ) μια παλιά ανακοίνωση του Αμερικάνικου Ναυτικού για περιπολίες (για την προστασία του λιμανιού και των αμερικάνικων πλοίων εκεί) από αμερικάνικες καταδιώξεις επανδρωμένες με εφέδρους. Συνεχίζεται μέχρι σήμερα; Κάνουν νηοψίες στα βαπόρια εκεί ώστε εκτός από τους ντόπιους έχεις και τους αμερικάνους να αντιμετωπίσεις.
web_040517-N-6812T-010.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πέτυχα (στο http://www.news.navy.mil/search/disp...story_id=13475 ) μια παλιά ανακοίνωση του Αμερικάνικου Ναυτικού για περιπολίες (για την προστασία του λιμανιού και των αμερικάνικων πλοίων εκεί) από αμερικάνικες καταδιώξεις επανδρωμένες με εφέδρους. Συνεχίζεται μέχρι σήμερα; Κάνουν νηοψίες στα βαπόρια εκεί ώστε εκτός από τους ντόπιους έχεις και τους αμερικάνους να αντιμετωπίσεις.
> web_040517-N-6812T-010.jpg


Ακομα και σημερα γινονται περιπολιες του αμερικανικου ναυτικου στη ραδα της Fujairah,οπως επισης και νηοψιες στα βαπορια που βρισκονται εκει..!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Οπως ειχα αναφερει και πιο πανω η πολη της Φουτζειρα αναπτυσσεται με πολλα καινουργια κτιρια τα οποια ειναι πραγματικα υπεροχα,στις παρακατω φωτο φαινεται οτι υπαρχει συνεχως ταση για ανεγερση καινουργιων κτιριων καθως και μερικα απο αυτα...
CIMG0388 (Custom).JPG
CIMG0383 (Custom).JPG
CIMG0382 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Eng

Στον αγαπητο μου συναδελφο...
Δες ρε συ τη Fujairah που σ'αρεσει τοσο...
Το καλοκαιρι που θα μπαρκαρεις να μου πεις σε ποια εταιρια να κανονισω αν μπορω να περασουμε μαζι κανα special.. Θα ειχαμε πολυ φαση...
DSC02856.JPG
DSC02857.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Στον αγαπητο μου συναδελφο...
> Δες ρε συ τη Fujairah που σ'αρεσει τοσο...
> Το καλοκαιρι που θα μπαρκαρεις να μου πεις σε ποια εταιρια να κανονισω αν μπορω να περασουμε μαζι κανα special.. Θα ειχαμε πολυ φαση...


Γεια σου ρε Γιωργο..Δεν ειναι οτι μου αρεσει η Fujairah,οταν ακουγα οτι παμε εκει εβγαζα καντηλες γιατι ηξερα οτι με περιμενει πολυ δουλεια εκει στη ραδα... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Κανονισε να κατεβεις προς τα κατω να τα πουμε και απο κοντα.. :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε τέτοιες μεγάλες ράδες όπως αυτή είναι πολύ πιθανό να συνντηθείτε...
¶τε με το καλό να κανονίζουμε και συναντήσεις στη Φουτζέιρα :Very Happy: 

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία Eng είναι το bulk terminal;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Σε τέτοιες μεγάλες ράδες όπως αυτή είναι πολύ πιθανό να συνντηθείτε...
> ¶τε με το καλό να κανονίζουμε και συναντήσεις στη Φουτζέιρα
> 
> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία Eng είναι το bulk terminal;


Ξερεις τι ειναι να εισαι στο αεροπλανο για Ντουμπαι να πηγαινεις για μπαρκο και να ειναι ολη η πτερυγα του αεροπλανου απο Ελληνες ναυτικους???Πολυ ωραιο συναισθημα,και πριν τη προσγειωση να λεει ο Ελληνας πιλοτος "καλα ταξιδια στους ναυτικους"....

----------


## Eng

> Σε τέτοιες μεγάλες ράδες όπως αυτή είναι πολύ πιθανό να συνντηθείτε...
> ¶τε με το καλό να κανονίζουμε και συναντήσεις στη Φουτζέιρα
> 
> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία Eng είναι το bulk terminal;


Παναγιωτη ειναι το Bulk Terminal και στην δεξια ακρη του λιμανιου (κατα την εισοδο του πλοιου) ειναι το Tanker Terminal.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κατάλαβα... Εκεί που φαίνονται οι τσαμαδούρεες στο χάρτη στο πρώτο μήνυμα. Πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες και δειχνουν την κίνηση του λιμανιού και την περίφημγη ράδα στα ανοιχτά...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα βιντεάκι με την παρουσίαση του λιμανιού και γενικόερα του Εμιράτου μπορέιτε να δείτε εδώ http://www.fujairahport.ae/VideoGallary.html

Εντυπωσιακό είναι το σχέδιο με τους νέους ντόκους που σχεδιάζουν να φτιάξουν....

----------


## Eng

Παμε να ταξιδεψουμε αποψε στο Anchorage C της Fujairah.

DSC01321.JPG

DSC01322.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η ράδα C για marine services Ι(όπως είδαμε στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος)

----------


## Nautilia News

Aegean-Starts-Bunkering-Operations-in-Gulf-of-Mexico.jpg 

*Δάνειο 120 εκατ. δολαρίων για τον τερματικό σταθμό στη Φουτζέιρα για την Aegean*

----------

